# Contest: Deck of Many things (ends Aug 27th)



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Guys.  I've always been a fan of the Deck of Many things but have really only had the prop they placed in Dragon Magazine to use.  I have zero talent for this type of thing myself so I hope making it a contest and making this fun for everyone will help get a few different options for the Deck of Many things.  

The Contest: Post a version of a Deck of Many Things card.  If you want to do more then one, or the whole deck that would be impressive.  Each card can be entered once, but if you want to do multiple versions of the same card, that is fine to.  I figure the contest will be opened to at least after Gen Con.  It can be longer depending on the results we get.

*Prizes (USA only):* First Place is going to recieve a few gaming books.  I have a bit of things left over from the ENnies the past couple of years so depending on what they like I'm going to fill a priority mail flat rate box with books.  

If we get enough entries I will also mail out a book to second and third place but also just USA people only becasue of shipping costs.  

The winner will be selected either by me, or what I would perfer is to do a vote through EN World.  It will depend on how this all goes.

The bottom line though is the Deck of Many Things is just fun, and I think it would be cool to have some different visual cersions of it for people to use.  

If you are interested and think this is a cool idea, please post that.  If it's not a good idea, tell me why so I can make it one.  I've not done a contest like this for a while.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmm....not exactly therr response I was looking for.


----------



## pogre (Jul 18, 2006)

Crothian,

Is there a list of cards online that artists can look at?

Have patience. Sometimes things in the art & miniatures forum take a while to get rolling. I'll post one and when folks see it they will say, "That's pretty bad - I can do better." Hopefully that will get the ice broken. 

BTW - It occurs to me I have forgotten about mailing you that book. I'll remedy that this week.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/artifacts.htm#deckofManyThings

That's the list of the cards and what they do.  Thanks.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Jul 18, 2006)

Just to clarify the "rules:" are you seeking original artwork, or can those contributing use existing art (e.g. from the web) to create the cards?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2006)

Original artwork.  Good question, it was something I did not think of.


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 18, 2006)

Are collaborations OK with you? If so, I'd be happy to do layout work if someone else will do the illustrations.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Are collaborations OK with you? If so, I'd be happy to do layout work if someone else will do the illustrations.




Yes, however if you win a prize you'll have to decide which of you gets it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Good idea for a contest, Cro.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2006)

Pity that I totally lack anything resembling artistic talent.  But I was bored, and an interesting idea came to me.  My symbolic deck of many things, presented as cards, but could just as easily be a bag of runestones or clay tablets.

```
1	Balance         The scales seek to even the score
2	Comet		Fire falls from above, harbinger of good fortune
3	Donjon	        A barred window divides the world
4	Euryale	        The mistress of serpents gazes with evil eye
5	The Fates	The three crones stand in judgment
6	Flames		The tongue of fire that burns what it touches
7	Fool		The fool steps forward blindly
8	Gem		The diamond, riches from far below
9	Idiot		The blank stare of those who lack knowledge
10	Jester		The benevolent smile of those who give mirth
11	Key		Treasure lies beyond a lock, seek a key
12	Knight		The guardian’s shield, true loyalty
13	Moon		Fickle moonlight, the lady favors you
14	Rogue		The black band of betrayal, a trust destroyed
15	Ruin		Ruinous disaster, leaving nothing
16	Skull		The reaper’s scythe seeks you out
17	Star		Lucky light glimmers in the night
18	Sun		The radiant sun shines its glory upon you
19	Talons		Wings of darkness descend, beware loss
20	Throne		The seat of authority, lead from comfort
21	Vizier		The staff of wisdom knows all
22	The Void	A window to nothingness draws you in
```


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2006)

I like that.  It is simple, creative, and unique.  Plus it has the cool part of players drawing one of those cards and going "WTF?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually, I think the best part is that once you're done using them as a deck of many things, you can buy a wand of shocking grasp and use them to recreate the opening scene of Ghostbusters.

"Let's see if you have a wild talent. . ."


----------



## Aikuchi (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to like to make cards and stuff like CCG's and Tarot (custom), but fell out of it because .. well ... it was draining and life got in the way 

... perhaps ... this looks interesting.

Of couse, I'm in SEAsia; thats really out of the US region. (lol)


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, I'm in. I'll try to do the whole deck, too. Deadline is Gen Con?


----------



## Acquana (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in too.  Not sure how many I'll do, and it'll all depend on a couple of other projects.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 19, 2006)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm in. I'll try to do the whole deck, too. Deadline is Gen Con?




Deadline will be after Gen Con.  We'll say Aug 20 right now, but if people need extra time I have no problems delaying it.  Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 20, 2006)

And if we get enough people entering I might do prizes for first, second, and perhaps even third place!!  Maybe even more.  I have a lot of things I want to give away, but money to ship things is going to be what limits this.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 24, 2006)

just making it seen


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2006)

This may, or may not be a bump.



*ahem* And, I quote:

"Ees a race!  I'm going to ween, I'm going to ween!  Ees a race!"


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2006)

Still plentyy of time to enter


----------



## Treebore (Jul 30, 2006)

My daughter is in.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2006)

Most excellent.


----------



## jim pinto (Aug 2, 2006)

You do know that Green Ronin is releasing a real DECK with real ART.

Didn't read every post, so that could have been mentioned. But there you go.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2006)

jim pinto said:
			
		

> You do know that Green Ronin is releasing a real DECK with real ART.
> 
> Didn't read every post, so that could have been mentioned. But there you go.




I know but these will also be real.  I also think a deck of mis matched art would be very flavorful.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 3, 2006)

I may try my hand at it. I've got an idea that could look neat; it'll depend on the execution.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 5, 2006)

Got my deck done.  I've tried some new techniques, used some new ink pens. An interesting project.

http://www.toddschumacher.com/DeckofManyThings.pdf


----------



## pogre (Aug 6, 2006)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> Got my deck done.




Todd, these are fantastic.

pogre throws away his efforts and gets back to painting minis and making terrain....


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, those are really cool!!  pogre, I wouldn't give up.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 8, 2006)

Week of Gen Con Bump


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 9, 2006)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> Got my deck done.  I've tried some new techniques, used some new ink pens. An interesting project.
> 
> http://www.toddschumacher.com/DeckofManyThings.pdf




FYI - keeps telling me the file doesn't exist.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2006)

It is working for me


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 10, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is working for me




Ok. I still cant get it to work. I've tried in Forefox and IE. I've tried to open in a new window as well as to download it.  If I try to open it in a window I get "The page cannot be displayed". When i try to download it, I get a save window but then nothing happens. I even tried going to just http://www.toddschumacher.com/, but still nothing.  How large is the file? Any way it could posted here as an attachment?


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 10, 2006)

Khaalis said:
			
		

> Ok. I still cant get it to work. I've tried in Forefox and IE. I've tried to open in a new window as well as to download it.  If I try to open it in a window I get "The page cannot be displayed". When i try to download it, I get a save window but then nothing happens. I even tried going to just http://www.toddschumacher.com/, but still nothing.  How large is the file? Any way it could posted here as an attachment?




Ok, now a few hours later, I am able to get to the download. It must be a network brandwidth issue. Nice work.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 14, 2006)

The contest will continue until the 25th to allow people plenty of time.  Some time that weekend I'll have a thread for people to vote for their favorite and winners will be announced.  I'll list what the prizes will be latter this week.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Aristotle (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent showing Todd.

I'm very interested to see what else gets brought to the table. I'm looking to do a "classic" game soon (incorporating all of the fantastic elements of the game that made me love it when I was a kid) and a deck of many things is definately on my list of events for the campaign. Such an iconic item to me.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 17, 2006)

OK . . .I know I shouldn't get into this without being able to commit to finishing it.
Time has been tight for me lately. Nonetheless, in just under 2 hours, I've been able to sketch the following rough drafts of some of the cards.

Finished versions would  need borders . . maybe some other design elements.

But it's a start.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 17, 2006)

more--one with sample border.

What do you think--bleed to edge, or border?


----------



## Sialia (Aug 17, 2006)

This is as far as I can go tonight--I'm beat.

Sigh.

I wish I could finish all of it _right now _ . . .


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 17, 2006)

I wish you could, too, but only because I want to see it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Great stuff, Sialia. They're my favorite so far. I like the bleed to edge, unless you have a different sort of border you can play with.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 17, 2006)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> Got my deck done.  I've tried some new techniques, used some new ink pens. An interesting project.




Those are sweet!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2006)

http://img422.imageshack.us/my.php?image=domtut9.jpg

This entry comes from a reply to my livejournal.  It seems that this contest has gotten ink on other boards.  Very cool.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 18, 2006)

*A few more*

lord my hand is aching . . but I just can't . . .stop . .


----------



## Sialia (Aug 18, 2006)

On the other hand . . it's getting late . . maybe i should give it a rest for a bit . .


----------



## Sialia (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, seriously. Last one for tonight. Now I go sleep.

Really.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 18, 2006)

The Throne cracks me up - but I love The Fates.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't wait to see a players face when they pull that throne card!!


----------



## Sialia (Aug 19, 2006)

Ahem.  Apologies.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm on a roll now . .


----------



## Sialia (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that's the set. Did I miss anything? 

Some of these are sketchier than I'd like--I may go back and do some clean up later.

when I'm not so exhausted and my hand stops aching.

this was a lot of fun.

thank you for a cool project.  I've been wanting to get back in to sketching but couldnt think where to start. was all out of ideas.

this gave me some nice stretchy, open concepts to play with, and a reason to do five or six a night for a few nights in a row. 

I think it was just what I needed.

Now I need an analgesic and some sleep. . .


----------



## Sialia (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok, now that I've got at least rough versions of all of mine, I'd like to peek at everyone else's (I was trying not to before I had my own ideas fleshed out.)

But darn it, I can't get Todd's pdf to load.

I really wanna see it.

help?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2006)

It seems to work fine for most people most of the time.  I don't know why some people have trouble.  My only advice is keep trying, perhaps another browser if you have one, or directly saving the file.

It's too big to attach.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 21, 2006)

Prizes (USA only): First Place is going to recieve a few gaming books.  I have a bit of things left over from the ENnies the past couple of years so depending on what they like I'm going to fill a priority mail flat rate box with books.  

If we get enough entries I will also mail out a book to second and third place but also just USA people only becasue of shipping costs.


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 22, 2006)

In related News:

Variant Deck of Many Things @ Wizards
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20060614a


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2006)

Only three more days!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 23, 2006)

Just have to say that this is an excellent contest - I congratulate, in advance, whoever wins!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2006)

Deadline extended to the 27th (sunday).  I have a busy weekend so I won't have a chance to goto the second stage of the contest till then.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2006)

Come one, a few last minute entries would be awesome!!


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 25, 2006)

I just found out about your contest and used some of my images to make some cards, I know i could finish it if i had a little more time, but the deadline is almost over? I will post them about 9 tonight. Got to get to work right now. Went to attach them and found out the image sizes are too big


----------



## Crothian (Aug 25, 2006)

You have till Sunday niught, plenty of time and all weekend!!


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 26, 2006)

OK, good, I got some more finished tonight, got 1 more to do then i will post them, still got to shrink the file sizes down as well.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2006)

A little more then 24 hours left!!


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 27, 2006)

Here they go. Only ended up having to make one new one, didn't have anything that fit gem in all the pictures I could easily get to, so just made a new one. Hope you all enjoy. Permission granted to print them for the creation of your Deck of Many things, please don't sell them or use them for anything else without asking me first. I like to know where my art is going, i make these as a hobby and for competitions, I don't make money off them, I don't want someone else to either


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 27, 2006)

and more


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 27, 2006)

......and more


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 27, 2006)

And the last


----------



## DertyAngel (Aug 27, 2006)

In order from 1st post\ picture to last.
Back of Card, Balance, Comet, Donjon, Eurayle, Fates
Gems, Idiot, Jester, Justice, Flames, Fool
Key, Knight, Moon, Rouge, Ruin, Skull
Star, Sun, Talons, Throne, Vezier, Viod
I made these for 3 1\2 by 5..... Tarot size


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Those are some great last minute entries, DertyAngel, good job. 

Crothian, are you going to choose yourself or are you going to have a vote?


----------



## ElectricDragon (Aug 27, 2006)

Derty,

Great job. I think the Gem works well in the set (that's the only one I hadn't yet seen). Good luck, too.

Ciao
Dave


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2006)

A little over 12 hours left!!  Sometime after that or tommorrow, when I have time basically, I'm going to have a voting thread in the General Forum telling people about these amazing works and asking them to vote for their favorite.  I'll leave that open for two weeks giving people plenty of time to look over things and vote.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2006)

A little over 6 hours now....

"Picture Pages, Picture Pages,
Time to get your Picture Pages,
Time to get your crayons and your pencils..."

"You can play with Picture Pages,
Fill your day with Picture Pages,
'Till Bill Cosby does another Picture Page with you!"


----------



## xmanii (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice contest (will have to see who won later when I get off of work).


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2006)

And that is the end of the entry portion of this contest.  So we have:

hafrogman post 10

ToddSchumacher post 26

Sialia posts 36, 37, 43, 44, 45, 48, 49

anonymous person post 42

DertyAngel posts 63-66


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2006)

One can now vote for the winner  here


----------

